# Favorite Movie?!?



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Just thought I would link off of the favorite tv show thread...how about favorite movies?

I got too many to list lol...
Gangster Movie = Goodfellas
Romantic Comedy = 50 First Dates
Comedy = Anything with Seth Rogen (i.e. Pineapple Express)
Documentary = Cocaine Cowboys
Drama = Paid in Full
Horror = I don't mess with scary movies...lol
Plenty more toooo much to list...hope yall can give me some suggestions on great movies!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Land of the Lost, Dazed and confused, fast times at ridgemont high, super bad, godfather 1 2 and 3, casino, goodfellas, scent of a woman, dog day afternoon, cable guy, the exorcist, pulp fiction, anchorman, hurricane, ali, training day, friday, the wash, boyz in tha hood, dont be a menace...., blow, resevoir dogs

im leaving a lot out but i am a movie buff... LOL i dont like tv so much but movies are great!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

pulp fiction...dang i can't believe i left that out! actually anything from quentin tarantino...kill bill both 1 and 2...wish there were a 3! lol...

you seen Sin City...thats another awesome one!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

RPBK806 said:


> pulp fiction...dang i can't believe i left that out! actually anything from quentin tarantino...kill bill both 1 and 2...wish there were a 3! lol...
> 
> you seen Sin City...thats another awesome one!!


yeah i like tarantino stuff... I honestly didnt care for the kill bill movies tho.. dont know what it was about em

Can't forget about how high and half baked LOL


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

RPBK806 said:


> pulp fiction...dang i can't believe i left that out! actually anything from quentin tarantino...kill bill both 1 and 2...wish there were a 3! lol...
> 
> you seen Sin City...thats another awesome one!!


How can there be a Kill Bill 3 when Bill died in th 2nd movie? LOL good flicks though.

Anything with Adam Sandler, Boondock Saints, Star Wars original trilogy.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> How can there be a Kill Bill 3 when Bill died in th 2nd movie? LOL good flicks though.
> 
> Anything with Adam Sandler, Boondock Saints, Star Wars original trilogy.


Ok Ok...you got me on that one...I guess just wishful thinking...


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

My all time favs that I could watch over and over and never tire of:

A Clockwork Orange, Natural Born Killers, 4 Rooms, American History X, and my ALL Time FAV... True Romance!!! (love Christopher Walken in this flick) Think I can quote the entire movie..dang I need to get out more!


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Aliens, Terminator 2, True Romance, Natural Born Killers, Pulp Fiction, Resevoir Dogs, The Stand,Unfaithful, What about Bob?, Lord of the Rings trilogy, Matrix trilogy.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Death Proof
Natural Born Killers
Pulp Fiction
Resivoir Dogs
Blow
House of 1000 Corpses
Devils Rejects
Halloween
Texas Chainsaw 
Scarface
Hostel
Spun
Starsky and Hutch

just a few.....


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Land of the Lost, Dazed and confused, fast times at ridgemont high, super bad, godfather 1 2 and 3, casino, goodfellas, scent of a woman, dog day afternoon, cable guy, the exorcist, pulp fiction, anchorman, hurricane, ali, training day, friday, the wash, boyz in tha hood, dont be a menace...., blow, resevoir dogs
> 
> im leaving a lot out but i am a movie buff... LOL i dont like tv so much but movies are great!


i love Land of the Lost!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its kinda funny=)


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Dawn of the dead! I love horror movies!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Troop Beverly Hills. (Since I was a kiddie).

And I also LOVE National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation.

As far as new movies...meh...I like em, but I never LOVE em.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Troop Beverly Hills. (Since I was a kiddie).
> 
> And I also LOVE National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation.
> 
> As far as new movies...meh...I like em, but I never LOVE em.


LOL National Lampoons...we watch that every year around christmas time...never gets old...I like when the squirrel is on his back...lol


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

RPBK806 said:


> LOL National Lampoons...we watch that every year around christmas time...never gets old...I like when the squirrel is on his back...lol


LOL. So do we. Its tradition. My dad wants to dress up as Uncle Eddie for this years Christmas party. Black Dickie under a white turtleneck with shiny white shoes. HAHA. My favorite part is when Eddie is emptying the sh***er into the drainage ditch. LMFAO!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Dawn of the dead! I love horror movies!


I LOVE THAT MOVIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i used too watch it with my sister all the time!:roll:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

My poor husband, I put it on almost every night when I go to bed........ since it was released! lol


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

O.K. O.K. here we go...there are three that I would consider my all time favorites.

Labrynth
The Princess Bride
Solarbabies

I have been looking for the name to Solarbabies for almost a year now (been craving a watching) and all of a sudden... low and behold...IT IS ON LOCAL TV TODAY!!! I was so stoked!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

tablerock said:


> O.K. O.K. here we go...there are three that I would consider my all time favorites.
> 
> Labrynth
> The Princess Bride
> ...


I love the princess bride and Labyrinth!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

LABYRINTH!!

OMG!!! I LOVE IT! I forgot about that one! I found the DVD and got SO excited!!! LOL.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I miss SadieBlue now.....Her and I would talk and tal about the oldie movies we both loved Bette Davis adn Joan Crawford both great actress.

I have too many movies that I like and can watch over and over again I guess that is why I over 500 of them. Some favorites

Man on Fire
13 going on 30
Crash
8 seconds
Devil wears Prada
Reign on Me
Hope Floats
Dark Victory
Mildred Pierce
Seal Morning


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Ohhh, Crash is a GREAT movie. I could put that on my faves!

Along with...La Vida E Bella.
<3 that movie.


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

For the horror lovers
High Tension ( CRAZY ) 
Bugs
Strangers
any Alfred Hitchcock
Lord of Illusions
C.H.U.D
just a few things you might have not seen


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

''What's your major malfunction Private Pile ''


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Full Metal Jacket...awesome movie!!

Anyone seen the movie Couples Retreat...I wanna check it out...Vince Vaughn is great!


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

Chaos4ever said:


> For the horror lovers
> High Tension ( CRAZY )
> Bugs
> Strangers
> ...


HIGH TENSION is f*ckin nuts i dont know many ppl who have seen it but if you want to be scarred its a good one

dramas:  
fight club 
300
american history x
blow 
goodfellas
the departed
casino

comedies:
old school 
american pie
waiting
super bad
friday
super troopers
road trip


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

im gonna have to check out High Tension suprised i havent heard of it.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

jeep lex said:


> HIGH TENSION is f*ckin nuts i dont know many ppl who have seen it but if you want to be scarred its a good one
> 
> dramas:
> fight club
> ...


how did i forget that one?!?!

the snazberries taste like snazberries! LOL


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

What about Dumb and Dumber that is always funny


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Super troopers!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I almost forgot Fargo..movie cracks me up.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> I almost forgot Fargo..movie cracks me up.


Dontcha know?! LOLOL


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Dontcha know?! LOLOL


:rofl:.....


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

those crazy North Dakohtans!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

anchorman has to be the funniest movie i have ever seen!!! the movie 23 is in my top 10 also


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

wheezie said:


> anchorman has to be the funniest movie i have ever seen!!! the movie 23 is in my top 10 also


so are you a will ferrell fan?? you should check out land of the lost i couldnt stop laughing! we own a whole bunch of his movies!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

my fav. movie is the big lebowski, and pineapple express


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Airplane
Caddyshack
Toy
Hear No Evil See No Evil
Nothing to lose
anything w mike epps/ chris tucker
and the movie with eastwood and orangatan(?) '' Right turn Clyde''
I forget the movie title


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

A Time To Kill


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Chaos...the movie you are thinking of with Clint Eastwood is "Every which way but loose"


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

tablerock said:


> Chaos...the movie you are thinking of with Clint Eastwood is "Every which way but loose"


YES. I loved that movie when I was little.


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Still a classic in our house!!! My 3 year old son loves the movie!


----------



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

My all time favorite movie is The Return Of The Living Dead. I don't know, something about it I just love, I listen to a lot of punk rock too. I've seen it over a hundred times now. I don't watch it too often anymore, but every few years I'll watch it again 

After that it's Good fellas, Boondock Saints, Reservoir Dogs, Blood In Blood Out - Bound By Honor, Scarface (LOL), Green Street Hooligans and the list goes on...


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

FoulPhil said:


> My all time favorite movie is The Return Of The Living Dead. I don't know, something about it I just love, I listen to a lot of punk rock too. I've seen it over a hundred times now. I don't watch it too often anymore, but every few years I'll watch it again
> 
> After that it's Good fellas, Boondock Saints, Reservoir Dogs, Blood In Blood Out - Bound By Honor, Scarface (LOL), Green Street Hooligans and the list goes on...


You have good taste in movies...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Memento, if you guys havent seen memento seriously go rent it you wont be disapointed I promice. Detroit rock city, The Usual suspects, Half Baked, Smiley Face, Lock stock and two smoking barrels, Snatch, Trainspotting.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh yeah how could I forget the clerks movies and Anchor Man.


----------



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> You have good taste in movies...


Thanks 

Clerks is cool, I didn't really like Anchor Man. I just didn't get it...


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

300
A bronx tale
rise of the lycans/underworld
i use to love the karate kids movies
never back down


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

FoulPhil said:


> Thanks
> 
> Clerks is cool, I didn't really like Anchor Man. I just didn't get it...


Clerks 2 was one of my all time favs. Aww your makin me sad I love Anchor Man, Will Farell is so funny. All of my bearded dragons are named after people in that movie. We have Burgundy, Brick, and Black Beard's Delight.


----------



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

A Bronx tale is a good old school movie. I love it.

I watched half of Anchorman and turned it off. I wasn't sure if it was going anywhere. I was just like WTF is this?


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

omg okay,

Role models
my all time fav. is 40 yr old virgin
pineapple express
and who DOESNT love superbad
and memoirs of a geisha


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I am a big Will Ferral fan! I didn't get into land of the lost, but we have it. My fav Will Ferral movies are Anchorman, Step Brothers and Talledega nights.

Favorite movies... 

Seabuiscuit is one, very inspirational! It always makes me cry! lol

Across The Universe LOVE this movie!

Blow great movie

Dazed and Confused all time favorite... (can you tell I love the 60's 70's)

The 1974 Version of Gone in 60 Seconds and the re release of it

Legally blond 1 and 2, I can't be the only chick who loves these... lol

Save the Last Dance another good chick flick

Say it isn't so it's hilarious! most people haven't heard of it

Knocked up 

Twilight

Wanted (though the boyf has played it out)

Into the Wild great movie for hippies!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Anchor Man's the best I can't help it Will Ferrel cracks me up. My favorite part of that movie is the teleprompter trick "I'm Ron Burgundy from channel 4 news, go f**k yourself San Diego.''


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Anchor Man's the best I can't help it Will Ferrel cracks me up. My favorite part of that movie is the teleprompter trick "I'm Ron Burgundy from channel 4 news, go f**k yourself San Diego.''


My favorite lines are 
"Every body come and see how good I look"
"Mr.Burgandy, You have a massive errection!"
:rofl:
"It's so hot... milk was a baad choice!"

And that whole scene where the guy uses the sex panther perfume.

I could keep going... lol I love that movie.

I saw it in theater the first time and I thought it was extremely retarded! lol I ended up watching it at my sisters on DVD and loved it the second time. Now I own it! lol


----------



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

When I was a teenager I use to indulge a little. I was a pothead :flush: LOL

That was a long time ago and now I only have a few beers every now and then. Not that I see anything wrong with it, I think it should be legalized. It's just that I out grew it and it really didn't help me achieve anything in life. If anything it slowed down the journey to greatness 

Anyway, when I was a teenager Dazed and Confused was showing in the movie theatres and my friends and I went to crossroads mall in San Antonio, TX and fired one up right there in the mall while watching the movie 

True Storey - Good Times :rofl:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> My favorite lines are
> "Every body come and see how good I look"
> "Mr.Burgandy, You have a massive errection!"
> :rofl:
> ...


60 percent of the time...... It works every time... LOL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> 60 percent of the time...... It works every time... LOL


:rofl::rofl:
Stings the nostrills, I'm gunna be honest with you it smells like pure gasoline.

This is worse then the time the raccoon got in the coppier.

What about "your a smelly pirate hooker, why don't you go back to your home on whore island"

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Oh man you guys are the sh*t.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

O right how could I forget my movie the best of all time, the twilight series!


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

1....Idiocracy.....1

gummo
elf
the hangover
the big lebowski
rise of the footsoldier
Shaun Of The Dead 
grandma's boy


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

#1 THE HANGOVER!!!!!!!!!

Old School
Super Troopers
The Big Lebowski
Superbad
Pineapple Express
Any Adam Sandler,Jack Black,Seth Rogan,or Christopher Walken movie
Fried Green Tomatoes (yummy)
Dances with Wolves
The Green Mile

I'll probably think of more later


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

New Jack city
Meance 2 socitey
above the rim
fresh
i'm bout it
juice
beetlejuice
teen wolf


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

American Me
Rush


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Tenacious D


----------

